# OOOPS! I neg-repped a new sponsor!



## BlueRidgeMark (May 28, 2010)

I thought.. er, I ASSumed he was a spammer, so I reported him and neg-repped him!

There's a new sponsor on AS, Ray Johnson, who is in the Workers Comp insurance business. Some of you guys may need his services. 

I saw his first post, noticed it was a sales job, noticed his low post count, and reported him as spam and neg-repped him. Standard spammer procedure for me. 


*I screwed up!* He's a new sponsor, and has every right to post sales pitches! He doesn't deserve any neg rep, so please ignore the red squares! 

I'm sure the mods will repair the damage, but until then, I wanted folks to know it was a mistake.


Sorry, Ray! Uh, welcome to AS!


(Now where's that rock so I can crawl under it for a while...)


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 28, 2010)

I sent him a little clean up rep for you...


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 28, 2010)

Thanks! He's looking better already!


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 28, 2010)

Gave him a Nova.


----------



## ray benson (May 28, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Gave him a Nova.



Gave him his second nova.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the help, guys. I hope he feels a bit more welcome now!


----------



## gink595 (May 29, 2010)

I'll make it up and even it out, I'll neg rep you becasue of his low post count, he'll need 50 to make it count:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 29, 2010)




----------



## treemandan (May 30, 2010)

Well as long as you keep that crap off of me I don't care.


----------

